# labored over you in vain?



## thistle93 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi! I was struck by Paul's attitude in the following verse:

Gal 4:11 I am afraid I may have labored over you in vain. ESV

I have always been under the impression that our labors are never in vein if done faithfully and with dependence on power of God. Such as:

1 Cor 15:58 Therefore, my beloved brothers, be steadfast, immovable, always abounding in the work of the Lord, knowing that in the Lord your labor is not in vain. ESV

But it seems that Paul is saying that even these things can be done in vein. To me this means that we can preach our hearts out and plead with people to be reconciled to God and it still be in vein to them. But I still think even in this we bringing glory to God and that He always accomplish the purposes He has ordained. Sometime I feel that much of what I am doing in pastor ministry is in vein and one of my fears is that I will look back on my ministry and say the same words of Paul in Galatians but I guess if my mind is on the glory of God and Him accomplishing His purpose through me, then it should change my perspective. 

Would love to hear your thoughts (both exegetical and personal experiences in this area). 

For His Glory-


----------



## Rich Koster (Aug 12, 2011)

I always took Gal 4:11 as Paul using sarcasm to make a point here.


----------

